# Does anyone know anything about Freddie Pooles Martial Arts in Dallas?



## Brandon Miller (Nov 15, 2018)

I’m looking into this gym. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this gyms legitimacy? What style of Karate are they teaching? Here is the website Freddie Poole's Martial Arts
I’m going to be coming in there tomorrow to check it out. I’m interested in there Karate program for adults and the Muay Thai program as well. Thanks!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 15, 2018)

Brandon Miller said:


> I’m looking into this gym. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this gyms legitimacy? What style of Karate are they teaching? Here is the website Freddie Poole's Martial Arts
> I’m going to be coming in there tomorrow to check it out. I’m interested in there Karate program for adults and the Muay Thai program as well. Thanks!


I don't know what they call their style of karate - I'm guessing it's some sort of eclectic American system with an emphasis on kickboxing. The people that Mr. Poole lists as his instructors are very legit. It looks like they have a solid BJJ program as well.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Nov 15, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know what they call their style of karate - I'm guessing it's some sort of eclectic American system with an emphasis on kickboxing. The people that Mr. Poole lists as his instructors are very legit. It looks like they have a solid BJJ program as well.


Thank you


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 15, 2018)

Solid credentials and the like will get you in the door to visit, but that’s about it. What ultimately matters is what’s going on on the floor - how it’s being taught and who’s training alongside you.

A similar thread was started here recently. To save time in redundancy, read this short thread:
Beginner needs help to see if this place is legit(bjj)

Same principles.


----------

